# Aloha! :)



## maggysfbayb (Aug 15, 2006)

*
Hi !

I´m Magaly, a 28 year old french girl living in Germany. 
I´ve discovered Spektra and M.A.C with a friend of mine and I´m pretty surprised of what people can do with Make up. I have to confess I´m totaly addict of Misschievouz and Hyperealgirl. Both have done really great things! Go on girls... that´s just wonderfull! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Greetings,
Mag
*


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!! and hope to see you posting your own FOTDs soon!


----------



## maggysfbayb (Aug 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
_Welcome to Specktra!! and hope to see you posting your own FOTDs soon!_

 
*
thanx for your post! I´ll try to do it.. but I have to buy a good cam. My web cam does not have a good quality for taking pictures :-?
*


----------



## Incus (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey there Candyprun & 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Both those girls you mentioned ARE really talented, as are so many people here!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 15, 2006)

woo hoo


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Dawn (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi Magaly!
Welcome


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 15, 2006)

to Specktra


----------



## kels1292 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi & 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 16, 2006)

welcome to specktra


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 16, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 17, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## allan_willb (Aug 20, 2006)

aloha 2 u 2!!!


----------



## makeupgal (Aug 23, 2006)

*Aloha!*

Welcome to Specktra.  We're glad to have you with us!:


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 26, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## juli (Aug 26, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Candyprun* 
_*
Hi !

I´m Magaly, a 28 year old french girl living in Germany. 
I´ve discovered Spektra and M.A.C with a friend of mine and I´m pretty surprised of what people can do with Make up. I have to confess I´m totaly addict of Misschievouz and Hyperealgirl. Both have done really great things! Go on girls... that´s just wonderfull! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Greetings,
Mag
*_

 

thanks mama u just made my day... ***Hugz***


----------

